# Japanese-Style Grooming!



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I found this website for a groomer in Japan, and their styles are SO CUTE and original!

Check it:

*Toy Poodles*









*Mini Schnauzer:*









*Yorkie:*










Aren't they the CUTEST!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Not my cup of tea, but the 3rd Mini Schnauzer picture makes me want to play The Sims....

In any case while it's not something I would choose, I do recognize the artistry, and it is very good work ^_^


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, I love the little muzzle poofs. 
The middle Toy Poodle is very cute


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the Schnauzer mohawks are my favorite. =)

Here are some more Poodles I found:


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It's actually kindof refreshing to see some different styles done on the breeds. I like that first poodle... and the first and second MS... I love their whispy hairs on their ears and the tops of their heads. And that yorkie is adorable.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

AWWWW toooo cute!! They look like little stuffies I'll be done my grooming course in January and so excited! It's just trimming the nails that I get nervous about and cats but I am willing to take them on as I know alot people have a hard time finding a groomer that will do cats. Any good tips for the nasty cats?? I have one that I'm still trying to shave his matts out and he's a biter


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ok, the 3rd Poodle in Pai's post is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Japanese are VERY creative and unique in their grooming. Notice the bell bottom legs on most of those dogs too? That yorkie with the butterfly ears is adorable..but I admit, I would have a really hard time doing that trim cause it goes against ALL I have in me to leave what I would consider scraggly, untrimmed anything..LOL I love their faces on the poodles though..its a very cute look, and about the opposite of what we see most often here in the US. Longer cheeks, shorter muzzles on round heads.. Too cute. Has anyone found the Thai grooming school site? Its unbelievable, and they use ALOT of color there too..see if I can find the link...

http://www.starwoodcenter.com/eng/gallery/board.asp


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I love the long, whispy fur on the ears of the 1st and 4th mini schnauzers!

And the fourth poodle in your second post (Black standard) looks like he belongs in the 60's or something, lol! Very cute


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I actually quite like the look of the Yorkie - very cute!


----------



## Corinthian (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't really like breeds that require haircuts, or toy dogs all that much... but damn! some of those guys are really cute. And it does take some talent to achieve that look..


Though if you notice, cuteness is a lot to do with making the dogs look like human babies


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

If that were true I wouldn't think these dogs were attractive at all 

Heck, the one I actually liked looks more like a stuffed teddy bear


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

The third mini schnauzer is really the only one I like. 

Not a fan of these small dogs. Most cuts just make them look to prissy and delicate.

My girlfriend's cousin's Mini Schauzer was a shaggy when they first got him and I liked him so much like that. Then they took him to PetSmart to get him groomed and sure it made it easier to tell what breed he was, but he lost that appeal he had before. 

I don't know what it is, but another example is Shih Tzu owners. I love just that natural curl fluffy look rather than the longhaired styles.

This is I love:









Just not a fan:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

Cute cute CUTE!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> The Japanese are VERY creative and unique in their grooming. Notice the bell bottom legs on most of those dogs too? That yorkie with the butterfly ears is adorable..but I admit, I would have a really hard time doing that trim cause it goes against ALL I have in me to leave what I would consider scraggly, untrimmed anything..LOL I love their faces on the poodles though..its a very cute look, and about the opposite of what we see most often here in the US. Longer cheeks, shorter muzzles on round heads.. Too cute. Has anyone found the Thai grooming school site? Its unbelievable, and they use ALOT of color there too..see if I can find the link...
> 
> http://www.starwoodcenter.com/eng/gallery/board.asp


HOLY COW! I'm leaving America and going there. lOl. Great photos all around.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Corinthian said:


> Though if you notice, cuteness is a lot to do with making the dogs look like human babies


I was thinking they look more like anime/game characters (in the Pokemon-esque style of anime) more than humans.

The first and fourth schnauzer ones on the first post have ears the look a lot like the bangs on some more flamboyant anime females.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I really don't care for the thai link because it only seems to impress that dogs are a part of your fashion accessories which is definitely NOT what a dog should ever be. I do like the originality of the japanese cuts tho. Some of those are downright cute. Leve it to the japanese to make it cuter, smaller and cheaper  (well cheaper is debateable).


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What the heck???? Why does that Yorkie look like a Papillon wannabe?!?!


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I LOVE the 3rd mini schnauzer!!!!  And I also like the 3rd poodle on the second posting; it looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The yorkie looks like a very strange papillon....

I'm not sure I like the cuts. They look too much like stuffies.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> They look too much like stuffies.


I agree...
Then again, I have dogs that require virtually no "shaping" or grooming for a reason.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> I agree...
> Then again, I have dogs that require virtually no "shaping" or grooming for a reason.


Me too, lol! I like it low maintenance.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

I love some of the japanese style groomings!! It has really opened up a new world of teddy bear trims for my customers too, and I gotta say when I start moving them over in that direction, the owners are LOVING it!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

ok I was just prepared to say that I really really don't like the teddy bear look when you posted FlyingDuster then i saw the 3rd dog, how cute!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

One of my clients that has 3 toy poodles gave me 2 Japanese books that are page after page of their unique style of grooming. I was hoping she would let me try it on her poodles, but nope! She just gave them to me as a gift, lol! She got them on the Japanese Amazon.com..the books were airmailed from Japan and they are beautiful!
I show the books to most of my poodle clients in hopes that one of them will want to try an "Anime Trim"...haven't had any takers, yet...!


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the cuts are SUPER adorable! That yorkie looks like a papillon lol. Anyway, where can I find more pictures? I love looking at modern styles for animals -- it's always a breath of fresh air to walk away from standard styles.


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

so adorable! they look like little toys that would kiss you back!


----------



## shawnifer (Jan 5, 2010)

i love these!
If only some people would let me try some of those!

and that yorkie is adorable!


----------

